# A Look at Nature



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey guys, who ever is reading this I'm officially making a journal. This is mostly about my new project with a full blown ADA set up. But I'll still post up things about my 37g planted 10g planted and soon to get rid of 2.5g tank. 

I pretty much ordered everything today. I have 7.2g ADA tank, aquasoil with power sand S, and seiryu stones. I all ready have my canister filter and CO2 system. Only thing I need to order is my lights and plants. I feel kind of stupid for ordering seiryu stones for $50 + shipping, but I found a hardscape I really really wanted. I just hope everything works out fine.
I'll post up pictures of the new hardscape and my tanks. Just be warn I don't put in the effort for my 10g and 2.5g tanks. In the pictures you can see how much work I put in my 37g compare to my other tanks.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I also like to note that I'm completely redoing this 10g. For 2.5g I'm about to rehome the betta and ditch the tank to make space for the new tank. My wife is telling me I had to get rid of at least 1 more tank for my new project.


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Ooh, looks like it'll be an awesome project! May I ask what kind of moss (if that's moss) is on that driftwood? It looks similar to the chunk floating in the last pic.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

It's java moss on the driftwood. The one floating is riccia in my 2.5g tank. I'm actually using that riccia in my new project, as a small carpet between the stones.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

I would love to see how this progresses, maybe showing some steps of what you're gonna do. It's a shame you are redoing the 37g though unless you mean you are getting a new 37g?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm redoing the 10g, but I'm still adding plants for 37g. I'm getting rid of the 2.5g for the 7.2g.


----------



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll definitely be following this, it looks like a beautiful project


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just redid the 10g yesterday and my rocks came in the mail today. I used some driftwood I found and I had to boil it for 2 hours and 30 min to make it aquarium safe. Re aquascaping my 10g took me about 8 hours lol. I think it was well worth it. I used a lot of the clippings I had for plants and I was very limited on a lot of stuff. I also added a extra work light reflector and added some CO2 in to this tank. My 10g looks bare at the moment, but in time I'll see it fill in. I trash a lot of the plants I had in my 10g before and just wanted to start from the bottom again. I burn and trash at least 5 gallon bucket full of water wisteria. 

As for my new project I'm still waiting on the tank and substrate, but it arrives on Tuesday. I still didn't order my LED light from BuildMyLED.com, I just didn't get around to it. I know I spent around $600 bucks so far and I know it's crazy, but I love my hobby lol. My rocks look beautiful and texture is very nice. The set up I'm aiming for is like a Iwagumi layout/nature hybrid set up. I'd like to take both styles and make it my own. After all aquascapes is like painting a picture.

here is few pictures


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just ordered my lighting system. It's a Dutch Planted XB series light from BuildMyLED.com. Now I'm looking at glass outflow and inflow for my Eheim canister filter. I have to say it's pretty expensive for some glass. GreenLeafAquariums.com want like $40 bucks a piece for the 13mm size, which is ridiculous. ADA glass is even more expensive and super ridiculous. I did find some off brand glass on ebay for $40 bucks for both inflow and out. Here's the link for them http://m.ebay.com/itm/271211327046?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE&skus=Host:13mm for 12/16mm&varId=570160392844.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice tanks! ^-^


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well I can't wait, tank and substrate comes in Tuesday and LED comes in probably 2 weeks. I got everything ground shipped lol. As for plants, I know I want red plants in back/mid ground with green carpets up front. I will order from the The Green Machine (UK) for plants. Plants I want so far is Aponogeton crispus 'Red', Alternanthera 'Rosanervig', Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini', Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba', Glossostigma elatinoides, and Eleocharis sp. 'mini' all the way up front to give me that green lawn effect. The carpet plants are subject to change after finishing my rock layout but, I'm very sure I'll still get them. I shouldn't have a problem with any plant chooses, since I'm running high light, CO2, dry ferts, with some really good flow to distribute CO2 gasses every where in my tank. If anyone actually follows this thread. I'll post up pictures of step by step instructions on aquascaping a tank. By all means I'm no professional aquascaper but, I hope one day I could join the best.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tank and substrate came in today!! I'm stupid excited right now. I have to say, I know now why ADA tanks are expensive. Every thing looks well made and classy. As for ADA substrate, I'm pretty much just experimenting with it. I think I need 1 more bag of substrate. I might just pick up 9 liters of substrate just in case. The Tourmaline BC also came in. It's just a powder form of Iron and other metals to help with my red plants for a extra boost. Here's a few pictures of the new tank.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think once you go that rimless, bevelled, low iron glass, with minimal silicone look, every other tank seems like crap in comparison. Probably the most expensive things in my fish room are my tanks because I couldn't go back to the typical fish store ones. 

Looking forward to seeing what you put together.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow its gonna look amazing!!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks LittleBettaFish and kjg, I'm taking this project slow and putting a lot of thought into this. Right now I'm talking to my brother about a custom made stand. I don't know if I want a stain wood or just gloss black. I definitely want rails coming out the stand to hang my lights and drilled holes for my canister filter hoses. ADA stands are nice, but it's over price. Plus I can say I helped build a stand and ecosystem lol.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I saw some beautiful custom built ADA style stands here that were made of various woods and then stained. I personally liked them over the typical black/grey/white gloss look as they were much more unique. Not sure if you can see the image, but this one was stunning. 

http://s78.photobucket.com/user/Sapherion/media/IMG_0120_zps7433a288.jpg.html

I do agree the ADA stands are overpriced. I usually only buy their aqua soil as in Australia in particular you can get products that are of comparable quality for much, much cheaper.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

That looks amazing. Thanks for sharing that photo. It's definitely giving me ideas for my custom stand.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im i missing something? All i see is a box
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

ADA tanks are ultra stylish  can't wait to see this setup!


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Where did you get these rocks? I am in love with them and how they are shaped. If I didn't redo my 20 gal already, I would of loved to put some of those in my tank. Do they come in colors like the Zebra rocks?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

O sorry, is the box the stand?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> Where did you get these rocks? I am in love with them and how they are shaped. If I didn't redo my 20 gal already, I would of loved to put some of those in my tank. Do they come in colors like the Zebra rocks?


It's seiryu stone and only has one color grey. They have a lot of different stones on the market for aquascapes. Here's a link for some, but I got my seiryu stone on ebay.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> O sorry, is the box the stand?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No it's a rimless tank. I'm building a custom stand for it though. Check out this link for ADA tanks ----> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_25.
Thinking about getting a 65gal ADA tank without telling the wife. But I'll surprise her with it in February lol.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Tony2632 said:


> It's seiryu stone and only has one color grey. They have a lot of different stones on the market for aquascapes. Here's a link for some, but I got my seiryu stone on ebay.


So sorry I forgot the link. I must of been half a sleep when I wrote it lol. I do work overnight. Here's the link --> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_7_14
If you find the stone you like. Try see if you can get it on ebay. It can be a lot cheaper.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> So sorry I forgot the link. I must of been half a sleep when I wrote it lol. I do work overnight. Here's the link --> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=76_7_14
> If you find the stone you like. Try see if you can get it on ebay. It can be a lot cheaper.


I was so confused when you said here is the link and I'm like uhhh? Anyways, that website you linked, it had a few other stones there that looked really neat. The SADO-AKADAMA STONE's in particular caught my eye. I bookmarked the website so when I do have some extra cash I could go back and look again.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Good eye Bamboo, James made a beautiful nano tank of that rock. You can see the video here Red Rock Nano Aquascape by James Findley: http://youtu.be/Uv0x42x-r7Y. I do agree the green plants complement the red stones perfectly. Looking at all sorts of aquascape videos and pictures gives me a lot of inspiration.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

My theme in my tank is red, white, black large rocks, with a sandy white "beach" and blue, aqua, white waters. The water area have all the plants and driftwood while the sandy area has the smaller plants in pots. I think it's a neat theme and those Sado stones might look good in my tank one day.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Update on my new project. So I found out you can use window film on a aquarium. I'm using the frost look window film which looks awesome so far. I also found out about back lighting on aquascapes. I tested 2 lights, LED and CFL bulb/desk lamp. So far the CFL is winning by a mile for looks. I tryed the LED stripes, they look amazing, but not as a back light. If I'm going the CFL route I might try party lights, like orange to make a sunset or whatever looks natural.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Interesting! I look forward to seeing your project come together.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

DaytonBetta said:


> Interesting! I look forward to seeing your project come together.


Yeah, I'm getting really impatient. I'm returning the LED stripes, so I can buy some glassware inflow and outflows for my filter instead. Still waiting on my LED lights from BuildMyLED.com. They told me it takes 7 to 8 days to build my lighting system plus shipping, so it looks like it would be a while before I get it. I should be getting my glass CO2 diffuser, bubble counter, and glass check value very soon. In a about a week or 2 I'll be drawing plans and buying material for my custom stand. Plants is the last thing on the list. So I'll be looking at mid September when I start planting the tank. This a slow and thought out project. I really don't wanna make 1 mistake to be honest.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I HATE the waiting part...it seems like it always takes foooorever! Like gahh!!>:[...but at the end you'll have a beautiful tank!! I can't wait to how see it looks all put together I bet I'm gonna be jealous:-[ haha...goodluck!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> I HATE the waiting part...it seems like it always takes foooorever! Like gahh!!>:[...but at the end you'll have a beautiful tank!! I can't wait to how see it looks all put together I bet I'm gonna be jealous:-[ haha...goodluck!


You shouldn't be jelly. I'm representing the betta forums in the the International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest or IAPLC in 2015. Reason why I'm doing this. A lot of professional aquascapers enter in. A no body like me just wants to place in the top 100 out of 5,000 that enter. To bad I can't put a betta in my layout, because the judges want schooling fish.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Tony2632 said:


> You shouldn't be jelly. I'm representing the betta forums in the the International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest or IAPLC in 2015. Reason why I'm doing this. A lot of professional aquascapers enter in. A no body like me just wants to place in the top 100 out of 5,000 that enter. To bad I can't put a betta in my layout, because the judges want schooling fish.


Dang, they ONLY want schooling fish or can you put a betta WITh th schooling fish? Haha, I might be telling you to break the rules, just for a betta you will obviously love ;-)


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

You could use a betta, but I find it easier with nano schooling fish to get that perfect picture.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Tony2632 said:


> You could use a betta, but I find it easier with nano schooling fish to get that perfect picture.


Yeah, I like small schooling fish especially Harlequinn Rasboras


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Yeah, I like small schooling fish especially Harlequinn Rasboras


I love how harlequin rasbora look. But I'm still stuck if I want microdevario kiubotai or Oryzias Woworae. Then again if plants are last on the list, then fish is _dead_ last on my list lol. I do want a very mature tank before I start fish and shrimp.


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Personally if I had the tank, I would go with Ember Tetra. The vivid orange/red colors against the bright lush green colors would be a great contrast.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> Personally if I had the tank, I would go with Ember Tetra. The vivid orange/red colors against the bright lush green colors would be a great contrast.


Ooooh, I like those too!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Tony2632 said:


> I love how harlequin rasbora look. But I'm still stuck if I want microdevario kiubotai or Oryzias Woworae. Then again if plants are last on the list, then fish is _dead_ last on my list lol. I do want a very mature tank before I start fish and shrimp.


^___^, I've never heard f those fish so I searched them up right now and the microdevarios....:shock: THEIR GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, my grill blew up. Propane tank was shooting out flames like a beast. My brother and I took care of the flames with 2 garden hoses, while my sister called the fire department. My house is fine and everyone else is fine. So yesterday after taking apart the grill I sat down and smoke a cigarette. While looking at it, I realized I could use the chrome handles for my custom stand. Stain wood with clear coats and chrome handles on the doors sounds awesome. Next week I'll start construction and here is pictures. Looks like I'll have to re chrome the handles.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The optimism! BBQ burns down... well we can still use the handles! I love it. :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thinking about the situation, I find it hilarious myself. Looks like BBQ season is over with lol.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

as I always say, everything happens for a reason^_^...its gonna look super nice tho!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

My nano glass diffuser came in today. It's so tiny but cute. Still waiting for my bubble counter and check value. It is coming from the UK, so that might take a while. Also my lily pipes are coming from China. I don't like anything from China but I'll give it a go.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Subscribed! I just love your 37 gallon  Looking forward to seeing your ADA...nice selection of seriyu stones.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> Subscribed! I just love your 37 gallon  Looking forward to seeing your ADA...nice selection of seriyu stones.


A lot of people like my 37g. Myself on the other hand hates it. My 37g is my first planted tank. I jumped into it with out knowing anything about plants. But if I knew what I know now. I think I could have done way better.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just did WC and trim. I have to say my melon swords are getting retarded huge. I pretty much didn't do any research on the plant when I got it. When I bought it from my LFS the leaves look like melons and bright green, but now the leaves are extremely huge and a little red and green. I'm not disappointed at all. I should of known better, because it's a sword plant and I don't have any move for it in my 100g if I wanted to move it. I do shift the leaves move on the left side of the tank. It only shadows my Brazilian pennywort, Anubis nana, and java ferns, so I'm not really worried. Here's 2 pictures of it above my tank.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> A lot of people like my 37g. Myself on the other hand hates it. My 37g is my first planted tank. I jumped into it with out knowing anything about plants. But if I knew what I know now. I think I could have done way better.


Know what you mean...I did the same thing, and am still working on getting it right, nothing like the native plants I grow outside! My nano tanks are finally doing well now...I cringe when I look back at the pics of what I did before, all the changes from gravel, sand, flourite, lights, etc....not to mention money wasted....but where this is a will, there is a way...I will succeed..soon I hope! What is a killer for me is all the conflicting info I find.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

A lot of hit and miss in this hobby, but after a while you learn from personal experience.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Update on the new project. I finally got my bubble counter and check value. That took about 2 weeks for it to come in, but it did come from the UK. I am very pleased with the results of how it looks. I recommend anyone that wants glass anything for an aquarium, link here http://www.co2art.co.uk/. I also got my ADA thermometer and it looks awesome. My lily pipes should be coming in soon. Last time I check it was in San Francisco. I like how everything(equipment wise) going inside my tank is glass. Few pictures.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

So, 37g planted tank is looking healthier then ever. Plants are growing and I'm trimming constantly. After a month of using dry fertilizer, I can see some amazing growth. Plants are pearling and puts a smile on my face everyday. So far my Cryptocoryne settled in nicely after it's melt and growing new leaves, but I have to say they grow extremely slow. As all ways my jungle vals and red melon swords are annoying, for being so huge and fast growers. Dwarf sag grew in a nice tall carpet, like I wanted. Hygrophila polysperma I have also grew nicely. After a intense chopping on the hygro, I got it very bushy like I wanted. The Brazilian pennywort got very long and looks great. My new installments are some ludwigia sp red and some unknown plant, I guess is other different ludwigia. It's growing from it's emerse to submerged growth. Old leaves are dying and new leaves are growing. The first pictures I'm about to post is the ludwigia showing you the dying emerse leaves then the new leaves, which are red.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

Your plants look great. Very lush! 

I can't wait to see your new project. I like how you are planning everything out ahead. Mine is a work in progress and has been since the beginning.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

It's funny, I all ways been a spontaneous person. But now since I got older, I feel like I plan everything ahead now. It's also funny that hardscape in a aquascape is just pure randomness. You never want your hardscape to be in a straight line. Plants on the other hand, I feel you need a plan for and a lot of research on different species of plants you want to use.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

New update and my lily pipes came in today. I was very surprised they came in so fast, since they came from China. They look really good and well made for a ADA knock off lol. If guys don't know I will be using the Takashi Amano method of flow in a tank, with the out and in flow on one side and the CO2 diffuser on the other side. I also love how you can adjust the outflow to irritate the water surface. Going to Lowe's tomorrow to pick up materials for my custom build stand project and thin acrylic plastic sheets for a substrate divider. BuildMyLED sent out my lights Monday and I been tracking it ever since. FedEx says it should arrive Thursday morning around 10am, but I highly doubt it. Few pictures of my lily pipes.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lights came in today from BuildMyLED. I got the dutch planted XB series and it's super bright. My first LED for a planted tank, so I wanna see if it can grow plants like they say it can. I don't follow the watts per gallon anymore. It's something to lean on, but I follow more on how much par from light to substrate is. Bad thing is I don't have a par meter and I'm not paying for a meter for 300 bucks. BuildMyLED does say they're light fixtures put out extreme par levels on the XB series, so I'll lean on that. It's got great reviews from everyone I talk to about it. Goal is high light, CO2, and loads of dry fertilizer. But like any planted tank I had, it's all about finding that balance. Here's a couple of pictures.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

You guys are probably gonna get mad at me for this. So I have pure breed female and male Endlers Livebearer and just female guppies in my 37g tank. So far I'm getting loads of fry and I'm pretty sure my LFS wouldn't mind taking a few off my hands. The thing is a lot of people frown upon hybrid breeds in the hobby. I feel kind of bad for doing it, but I did it mainly for my female Endlers since it was 2M to 1F Endler, so my females were getting harass constantly. I didn't wanna order online and getting females endlers around here is like finding the holy grail. So I added female guppies and it worked. I really hope I have pure breed Endlers, but I wouldn't mind having hybrids. I'm happy either way. Here's 2 pictures of the fry in a betta cup floating temporarily with temps around 85. I have lots more in my 37g. A few are getting eaten by the mothers I think, but most are surviving and getting bigger.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

A look at my 10g. Plants look great and my swords grew back after a melt. I been using the fuval 88g CO2 kit, which I really hate using. Since it doesn't have solenoid, I really can't adjust my CO2 levels where I want it. I think it's a reason why I have black beard algae growing in the tank. After experimenting with manual CO2 and solenoid CO2 set ups, I came to realize fluctuating your CO2 levels with manual set ups can cause a pain with algae, since it's not at stable CO2 levels. So far I took care of the algae with excel and stop using the 88g kit. The driftwood I added leech tannins, but so far I'm enjoying the look and it's something different. 

In my previous post I talked about fry in a betta cup. Since I don't have a spare tank, I made a DIY breeder box thing with my API test kit lid lol. Looks good and it's holding up, so far the fry are growing pretty fast. I still don't know if they are pure breed endlers or endler/guppy hybrid. I got more pictures.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

What inhabitants are going into your ada tank? Looking forward to seeing the progress on it.
Congrats on your lil babies.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thinking about putting in some Microdevario kubotai, but I'm still debating.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow I love how this project is going, subscribed. 

Good luck with the guppy fry! I'm planning to get endlers for my tank and I agree, you have the same chance of winning the lottery than finding a female endler lol.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

I have Boraras urophthalmoides in my 24g. They are pretty easy and a lil bit smaller than your Microdevario kubotai.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, but those Boraras look nice. I got time choosing what I want. I'm worried about the layout more. I was gonna try Iwagumi/nature style, but the more I think about it and new ideas I get the more it changes. Idea I got so far was to use 6 different carpet plants, so the layout looking more Iwagumi and of course utilizing the 3 main stones from large to small.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

I also keep these guys, they are cute lil swimmers-
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/danio-erythromicron/

6 carpets?! I have enough trouble keeping my hc going haha! How will you keep them from overgrowing eachother? That was my fear when I added my glosso but then it decided to grow vertical so I was saved haha.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Microdevario kubotai are awesome fish and a good choice. 

The colouring on them is amazing, and mine were very fun to watch as I found them not to be as skittish as other 'nano' schooling fish such as celestial pearl danios. They were always out and about.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm using 3 different types of grass plants. They pretty much look the same, but are different in hight, like Eleocharis acicularis, Eleocharis parvula, and the Eleocharis sp. mini. All the way in the front on rocks with substrate over, I'm looking at Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' mix with Riccia and maybe adding in the front Glossostigma elatinoides. With lots of maintenance and I wanna try thin plastic acrylic sheets to help act as a substrate divider.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

My custom stand is all most done, just need to add few finishing touches. I think my brother did great job on this stand for me. Cost me around 70 bucks in materials and my bro build it for free. I need to stain it and add a few clear coats. Now the only problem I have is finding chrome tubing, so I can bend the tubing and hang my lighting system on it.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I ordered some new tools for my planted tank, since I had some extra cash laying around. I have pretty much everything thing now, besides the drop checker and heater. Hopefully i set this tank up next week or at least the layout for that matter. 

I'm about to do my weekly WC and trim on my 37g and 10g today. I still never figured out what my fry are. I just feed them baby brine shrimp and they love it. Looks like in my 37g my female Endlers gave birth again. Lol this is getting out of control.

Here's a picture of my new tools. They look very classy and professional. Not bad for a knock off.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I ordered some new tools for my planted tank, since I had some extra cash laying around. I have pretty much everything thing now, besides the drop checker and heater. Hopefully i set this tank up next week or at least the layout for that matter.
> 
> I'm about to do my weekly WC and trim on my 37g and 10g today. I still never figured out what my fry are. I just feed them baby brine shrimp and they love it. Looks like in my 37g my female Endlers gave birth again. Lol this is getting out of control.
> 
> Here's a picture of my new tools. They look very classy and professional. Not bad for a knock off.


I got the same set...with a black zip bag although they never make it back in the bag. I love the slanted tweezers for planting stem plants!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I just used them so far they work like a charm. Now I can put away my house scissors and reptile tweezers I got from petco lol. I don't have a black zip up bag for the tools, but I'm gonna modify the aquarium stand doors on the inside, so I can hang my tools on them.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Nice stand, the doors are cool. Tell your bro he did good.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh, I all ready told him. As of now I'm thinking about running a Hydor ETH 200watt In-Line Heater on the 7.2g. I know it's way overkill, but I hear a few people trying it with no problems. I'll just pick it up and test try it. If it doesn't work I can all ways use it for my other tanks.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

More updates on my project. My in-line heater came in today. This thing is massive, it's a 200watt heater, but I'll test try it with out fish in a tank. I really didn't want a ugly heater inside my tank. As for my aquarium stand, I need to stain it and put few clear coats on this bad boy. Next week I'll probably start setting this tank up. 

On my 10g tank, my betta CrayCray is really enjoying him self. My plants are starting to fill in and I think I enjoy this tank more then the 37g and 100g tanks I have. After doing some water changes I'm starting to notice the tannins are going away. My fry are getting bigger and everything is looking great.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Ur 10g looks sweet, how many babies?
I enjoy my 10g too even tho its old, its just easy to work with and my arms do not get tired.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I got about 8 in that plastic square thingy I made out of my API test kit lid. Then I have about 15 or 20 (estimating) in my 37g. So far they living just fine in 37g, since I have so much cover in it.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Got few pictures of my new project. Using a blue back lighting. So far I only need to drill 2 holes for my filter hoses, 1 hole for CO2 tubing and steel spray painted black tubing to hang my lights. I placed some hardscape to give me idea of how I wanna design it. Here is few pictures.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Got few pictures of my new project. Using a blue back lighting. So far I only need to drill 2 holes for my filter hoses, 1 hole for CO2 tubing and steel spray painted black tubing to hang my lights. I placed some hardscape to give me idea of how I wanna design it. Here is few pictures.


Wow! That stand is very impressive! Nice job! Now hurry up with the tank so we can see it - lol. Are the door knobs from the barbecue?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

No I couldn't save them unfortunately. I know it's taking forever, but I'm trying. Maintenance on my fish tanks, shipping from all sorts of places, my kid and work. So far I can only put up 1 more tank after this project in to my schedule.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> No I couldn't save them unfortunately. I know it's taking forever, but I'm trying. Maintenance on my fish tanks, shipping from all sorts of places, my kid and work. So far I can only put up 1 more tank after this project in to my schedule.


lol...it takes time with this stuff...patience is key - lol.....not that I would know what patience is...but this hobby is teaching me....


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, patience is key in planted tanks. I made a lot of mistakes in my first planted tank, because of how inpatient I was.


----------



## arportia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello, 
Your tanks are beautiful, I subscribed. I was wondering if you could tell me what type of plant these are? I love how they remind me of lily pads with a spiky attitude!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

arportia said:


> Hello,
> Your tanks are beautiful, I subscribed. I was wondering if you could tell me what type of plant these are? I love how they remind me of lily pads with a spiky attitude!


Those are Brazilian pennywort, a very easy plant


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

yes I have them in my tank! beautiful and eeeasy!

your stand looks nice!...now I want a real fish tank stand!! Lol


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah kig, I got lucky my brother can do things like this. He even build our ponds and mail box lol.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Oooo pond, can we see a pic? I want one


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

niQ said:


> Oooo pond, can we see a pic? I want one


Picture of my 2 ponds. Build from ground up using wood, since our backyard and front yard is all concrete. My 2 ponds are nothing fancy and it's like 2 or 3 feet deep. Mostly fish feeders in them, I had these fish for a quite a long time now. I still miss my all black Koi with a gold belly. She was over foot long, before she passed away last year. I had that Koi for about 6 years. 

Oh excuse the DIY Lowe's bucket filter in the photo. We are gonna put bamboo sticks around it.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Lucky lucky lucky ! Just subscribed ! Love your style , your tanks have an almost zen look :3


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

@Jon thx, I'm still learning. Looks like I'll be setting up the hardscape and substrate tomorrow. Then I'll figure out the plants for the scape. I got a idea of the formation of the stones. Here is a picture I really like of mountains I found.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ooooooh! Interesting! I'll defeniatley borrow our brother XD!

I like that design btw ! Very much!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

You can have my brother. He is little a annoying sometimes lol.

I'll try mimic that design, but I really hope I don't need more ADA powder substrate. It's like $45 (not including shipping) for 9 liter bag.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes please XD!

Really? Wow, that's expensive! What does Ada powder do? I actually went by a fish store today and picked up some Ada aquasoil for $18 I was surprised because when I check online such as ebay or any other sites they sale it for $40 lol!

I would try too give you the location if you live in north cal lol but your in New Orleans >__<


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, New Orleans sucks for my hobby. Only thing good about this city is food, parties, and football lol.

ADA powder is aquasoil, but very very small grain. Great for nano set ups. Yeah, I wish I lived in California. Most of my family live in San Francisco


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Haha, mind if I come over for food XD?!

Oh haha! I just bought some Ada aquasoil Amazonia yesterday.  and I saw the aquasoil powder and skipped it since I didn't know what it was lol!


Oh wow! That's About an hour away from me, tell me, does your bro live in SF XD?! I'd like too use him in the near future LOL


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nah, all my siblings live in New Orleans. Sure, if you're ever in town PM me lol.
My Dad, Uncles, Aunts, cousins, nephews, nieces and my 94 year old grandmother all live in San Francisco. I'm thinking about moving up there one day or at least visit.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I defeniatley will!

Move here XD!! Or visit  I would like to defeniatley meet you or anyone on here in the future!!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I met few people from my aquarium club, but never from the betta forums. Maybe one day. 

Just finished a WC on my 37g and looks like my female guppies had babies again. My female N class Endlers looks like they about to pop also. I have about 30+ fry in my 2.5g (grow out tank) I do about 25 or 50 % WC everyday or every other day. So far after 2 weeks most of them are getting bigger and alive. Looks like I'm gonna have home for them in my 100g tank. My LFS is also willing to take a few off my hands. 

Today is maintenance on my 10g, 2.5g fry tank, 100g and setting up my 7.2g tank. I guess I have busy day before work tonight.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Yeah, I met few people from my aquarium club, but never from the betta forums. Maybe one day.
> 
> Just finished a WC on my 37g and looks like my female guppies had babies again. My female N class Endlers looks like they about to pop also. I have about 30+ fry in my 2.5g (grow out tank) I do about 25 or 50 % WC everyday or every other day. So far after 2 weeks most of them are getting bigger and alive. Looks like I'm gonna have home for them in my 100g tank. My LFS is also willing to take a few off my hands.
> 
> Today is maintenance on my 10g, 2.5g fry tank, 100g and setting up my 7.2g tank. I guess I have busy day before work tonight.



Oh what type of guppies do you have ? Pics ? :-D


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Don't really have pictures of my N class Endlers or guppies. I do have pictures of my fry.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Aw very cute !! What color do you think they'll end up ?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jonthefish said:


> Aw very cute !! What color do you think they'll end up ?


No clue since they are hybrids. I don't know if I have pure strain Endler fry yet. Since I have female guppies, female Endlers, and only male Endlers. Here is pictures of the male Endler and female gup. Female Endlers are just silvery grey color. So, I'm guessing the male fry will take the colors of their father's. I wouldn't know this is my first time having fry before. I had such a hard time taking pictures of my fish lol.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Inturesting ! Very cool ! I heard guppies are the best for people starting fish breeding , which I would love to do when I get older ! :3


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I heard that too! Though I prefer Bettas over guppies hehe, I just love the coloration and patterns of endlers though I'll definitely look more into them!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just finished my hardscape. Now I need to start planting my carpets. Iwagumi style!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Omg, I love te design/look of the hard scape can't wait too see the plants! Where did you get your rocks again? Haha  ?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ebay, mostly everything I get is from Ebay lol. Here's a picture of the back light on.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Ebay, mostly everything I get is from Ebay lol. Here's a picture of the back light on.


Very pretty !!! What are the plastic pieces for ? :-D


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

plastic? Talking about the inflow and outflow lily pipes? It's actually all glass. The little thing on the left is my CO2 diffuser and my glass drop checker is behind the giant stone on the left. I'm using a 4 stage canister filter with the lily pipes and 200 watt in-line heater on the filter. 

I wanna try a orange light for the back lighting. To give it that sunset look. As for plants, I need to contact TheGreenMachine.com for shipping instructions, since they are from the UK. I'm still debating on changing the design. I'll leave it alone for a couple of days and think about.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Looks awesome tony2632! Its coming along very nicely. Did u add any plastic slate pieces to the soil to keep it from sliding forward?


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Those rocks are gorgeous. Have you considered the dry start fissidens fontanus paint for them? I think it looks so neat.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> plastic? Talking about the inflow and outflow lily pipes? It's actually all glass. The little thing on the left is my CO2 diffuser and my glass drop checker is behind the giant stone on the left. I'm using a 4 stage canister filter with the lily pipes and 200 watt in-line heater on the filter.
> 
> I wanna try a orange light for the back lighting. To give it that sunset look. As for plants, I need to contact TheGreenMachine.com for shipping instructions, since they are from the UK. I'm still debating on changing the design. I'll leave it alone for a couple of days and think about.


Oh. Derp ! 

Looks cool ! Totally agree with the orange that sounds really cool !!!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

@niQ, I sure did. Using acrylic plastic sheets I got from Lowe's. I definitely used some for the giant stone on the left. I actually place the stone first, then I poured power sand special S, place some plastic, then I poured aquasoil around the plastic. I also place a few sheets around slopes, so it wouldn't collapse on me.

@Pandanke, I thought about it. I don't really want any kind of moss on the stones. The stone by it self has such a strong impression when you look at it. I do want like 3 different types of hairgrass in the back/mid, with HC up front. I also found out you can carpet some pearl weed, well the scientific is Hemianthus micranthemoides. I definitely want different variety of carpets in this tank.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Very Nice!!!....look out T.Amano, here comes Tony2632. I am practicing patience waiting for the post of it planted!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, Amano has like 30+ years in aquascapeing. I have a long way to go. I just wish I can design tanks like him, maybe one day.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Lol, Amano has like 30+ years in aquascapeing. I have a long way to go. I just wish I can design tanks like him, maybe one day.


You are well on your way! I got his Nature Aquarium Complete Works 1985-2009
Book; it is incredible!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, I want that book. I'll pick it up after I buy all my plants. Since all these plants I'm buying would probably put a hole in my wallet.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

More like a crater in the wallet this hobby can be, but worth every penny.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I keep touching the tank. I can't keep my hands off it lol. Added more rocks and now you can see a path way going up hill. Some people add sand for pathways, but I find it cheesy now. I feel it looks better and I'm really done with it.


----------



## dropped (Aug 29, 2014)

After finding this thread and reading all of it while at work..... i need more what happens next ??


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

What happens next is planning my plant set up. This part takes time on research and what plant does what. For example I want Eleocharis acicularis (hairgrass), it grows taller then Eleocharis parvula (other hairgrass), so let's place the acicularis behind the tall rock on the left. Then I'll place parvula in the middle background. I'll also plant other hairgrass, it's called Eleocharis sp. 'mini' on the right background. Now keep in mind these plants are foreground plants. Also look at my substrate in the picture above. You see how much substrate is build up in the back, plus it's a nano tank. You'll still see the hairgrass, so it would be perfect for a background plant for nano setups. The plan is to have all 3 variety of hairgrass to cascade from left to right. I'm also using acrylic plastic sheets in between to stop runners from jumping into each other area of the different types. 

To me setting up the hardscape (backbone of the scape) is easy and very random. Also using the golden ratio rule helps big time. You don't want your hardscape to be in straight lines, it looks very unnatural. Just get creative with stones, driftwood, and substrate build up. I love going on nature walks around my area, especially the swamps around here. It gives me so much inspiration and ideas of new tank set ups.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 16, 2014)

Pearlweed is neat, but the way it carpets is partly by... well, flopping over! I have a few rescued strands doing this in one of my 7.5g cubes, I'd probably either keep it in the very low front or in the back due to this


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Pandanke said:


> Pearlweed is neat, but the way it carpets is partly by... well, flopping over! I have a few rescued strands doing this in one of my 7.5g cubes, I'd probably either keep it in the very low front or in the back due to this


Talking about Hemianthus micranthemoides AKA pearlweed/baby tears? If so, I am planning on using that plant for the left side in front of the giant stone. I'm also using Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' AKA dwarf baby tears, pretty much the main carpet. Every since you mention Fissidens fontanus to me, I been thinking about it. I don't feel like doing the blender/dry start method. What if I place a few in cracks of the stone, but not over doing it. I would love to see Fissidens fontanus creep over rocks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Talking about Hemianthus micranthemoides AKA pearlweed/baby tears? If so, I am planning on using that plant for the left side in front of the giant stone. I'm also using Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' AKA dwarf baby tears, pretty much the main carpet. Every since you mention Fissidens fontanus to me, I been thinking about it. I don't feel like doing the blender/dry start method. What if I place a few in cracks of the stone, but not over doing it. I would love to see Fissidens fontanus creep over rocks. I'll give it a try.


The Fissidens over the rocks would be really nice. When do you need to have this tank done and grown by? This is really cool to see this all come together. Nice Job


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ordering the plants and CO2 tubing next week. So I'm looking at 2 weeks.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I need it done by next year for the IAPLC 2015. I just don't see my self placing anyway in that competition, not with this tank anyway. Don't get me wrong I love how I set up the new 7.2g so far. It's just there are soooo many good looking tanks in IAPLC. I need more experience, but I just hope I place in the top 100 that's all.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I need it done by next year for the IAPLC 2015. I just don't see my self placing anyway in that competition, not with this tank anyway. Don't get me wrong I love how I set up the new 7.2g so far. It's just there are soooo many good looking tanks in IAPLC. I need more experience, but I just hope I place in the top 100 that's all.


Ya just never know, you got talent and knowledge, and when ya love what you're doing, it's amazing what can happen. I am still hoping I can learn to just grow well enough so I can do my dutch dream tank someday - lol. If my dad knew what my inheritance was spent on, I'd be on restriction like a 13 year old again.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

How's the plant order coming along?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Still didn't order my plants because of work. Good news is I have 5 days off next week. Been working my tail off because of the holidays rolling in and if some of you don't know I'm actually one of the managers for my local super center Wal-Mart. I know, I work for one of the worst company in the world, but it puts food on the table and keeps my hobby in check. Work is not the only thing on my mind. As some of you know I hate how my 37g planted tank looks. After doing my weekly WC today, it got me thinking. What if I change my 37g into a coral reef tank. I been in this hobby for 10 plus years and i never did any kind of saltwater tank. It would definitely be a challenge, but I love a challenge. I also thought about just rescaping the 37g with ADA aquasoil and new driftwood for a hardscape. I need to make my mind up, because I'm buying 2 LED fixtures from BuildMyLED. I all ready price the 2 fixtures for the tank. It would cost me around $600 + shipping for 2 fixtures. I don't know I got time till February to make my mind up.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

A coral reef tank would be way cool!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah it would, but the only bad thing is I need extra equipment for the tank.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I bet the equipment for a coral reef could be a bit spendy too.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

I had a 70 gallon reef tank about ten years ago. The pros: It is beautiful! The cons: It is very expensive, way more than you expect. It is very hard work and a lot of time to maintain. I had a reverse osmosis system installed in my basement and pumped water upstairs, but you still have to mix it for water changes, constantly be monitoring specific gravity and pH. Losing a 50 dollar fish is a lot harder than a $10 fish. The corals can be very fussy.

We had a house fire and the smoke and then the electricity being off resulted in a total loss of the fish and corals. I didn't have anywhere to take them quickly. The house was repaired, but I was done with fishkeeping for a long time after that.

I am so much happier with a planted freshwater tank. The beauty is different, but in my opinion equivalent, especially when I consider the labor and expense. 

Good luck if you do decide to take on the challenge. It is amazing and magical to have a reef in your home. It's just not worth the money and heartache for me right now.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow that really sucks Dayton. I talked to my wife about it, but she said it would be great. Budget not really a issue right now, but I really want a bigger reef tank then a 37g. To be honest, I want a 200g reef for the living room. Right now after thinking about it, I decided to just scrap the 37g all together for a ADA 75P-high(40 gal) planted tank, link is here http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_25_29&products_id=332. I'll start that project in mid February. As right now I need to focus on my current project.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just ordered my plants, I'm almost done with the tank. Plants I got from the Green Machine are 1 Fissidens fontanusfontanus,1 pot of Eleocharis acicularis, 3 pots of Eleocharis sp. 'mini', 2 pots of Eleocharis parvula, 1 pot of Hemianthus micranthemoides, 2 Riccia fluitans and 4 pots of Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'. Goal is to fill in as much as I can.

For my next project in February, I got some awesome ideas for the hardscape. I wanna keep it secret as of now. I will say this about it, I'm definitely using slate as the hardscape. I wanna try something new, like a fantasy theme.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Update on my Endler/Guppy fry, so far I only lost 1 fry out of the month. I also have new fry and looks like my female guppy just gave birth again today. Some of the older fry is showing colors on their tails. One has orange, while others have yellow/black tails. I'm extremely happy with my new fish. Once a few of them start getting bigger, I'll have new homes for them in my 10g and 100g community tanks.


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Cutie babies, congrats!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

They won't stop having babies, I really need to separate the male and females lol.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Putting a few finishing touches on my aquarium stand for my filter, heater, and CO2 tubing. Cut holes on the top of my stand for my filter tubing to go through. Now need to hook up the steel tube and paint it flat black, so I can hook up my lighting system.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

How old are the fry? They are adorable!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Just ordered my plants, I'm almost done with the tank. Plants I got from the Green Machine are 1 Fissidens fontanusfontanus,1 pot of Eleocharis acicularis, 3 pots of Eleocharis sp. 'mini', 2 pots of Eleocharis parvula, 1 pot of Hemianthus micranthemoides, 2 Riccia fluitans and 4 pots of Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'. Goal is to fill in as much as I can.
> 
> For my next project in February, I got some awesome ideas for the hardscape. I wanna keep it secret as of now. I will say this about it, I'm definitely using slate as the hardscape. I wanna try something new, like a fantasy theme.


Aww, we have to wait too long for the secret! lol. 

Are the plants from the Green Machine in Wales? I love James Findley's works


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, all the way from the UK. Shipping cost more then the plants lol. It's hard to explain what I wanna do with the slate, but it's in my mind. As for fry I finally got a picture of one of the males. He is also starting to harass one of the older female sisters. I have mix of new and older fry in the tank. Oldest is about 1 month and a few days old. They eat very well and look very healthy. Here is a picture of the male, keep in mind that the father is a black bar endler.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

How long does it take to get them from the UK? Can they be overnighted? lol

How cute, brother picking on sisters...hahahaha.

I keep checking my guppy tank, she just has to be ready any moment now, I have never seen them drop the fry except in a video.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Plants ship out Monday and TGM said I'll get it Wednesday. I got the fastest possible shipping. I never saw my females give birth, but I can tell when they are getting ready. They get extremely fat lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I think 2 days is very fast! Can't wait to see the plants!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I really can't wait either. I been planing this tank since the 1st of July. 

As for the next big project, I'll be drawing plans and planing out what plants I want.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

How did you make the plastic dish in your 10 gal tank? I know it's an API test top but how did you get the suction cups on it?

Thanks!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Small metal rod and a cigarette lighter. Heat the tip of the rod and poke holes in the API test kit. It would have been better if I had silicone glue.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I pretty much didn't do any thing with my tanks today. I did get some new filter media for my canister filter. Got some new ceramic rings and sponges. I still need to order some biohome media, link is here --->http://greatwaveeng.com/shop/media/biohome-standard-media/?attribute_weight=500-gr-package. In the picture I'm using bio balls temporarily and I'll be filling up 2 trays with biohome media when I get my hands on it.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Update on my new tank. I'm supposedly getting my new plants tomorrow. So I decided set up my lighting system and CO2 system, since I'm not doing a dry start. I also broke my check value, so I'm kind of P off about it. I'll install my CO2 splinter tomorrow and I need to fix the wire on the light, because it's a little crooked.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

That is truly beautiful. When it's planted, it will be wondrous.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you so much Hrutan, I planed and did a lot of work on this small tank.

I been doing so much thinking on the next project it feels like my mind is gonna explode. I was planning on getting a 40g ADA tank, but since I wanna build other custom tank stand. I wanna go bigger, I was thinking a 65gal ADA tank. Only problem, this one is gonna run me for over 2 grand. Since the tank and lights alone for it will run me for $1600 bucks. This will be last tank I build til 2016. So pretty much next year I'll be doing research on corals for remainder of the year, because I promise myself I'll make a 200g reef tank for the living room.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

This hobby isn't forgiving on the pocketbook, is it?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

hrutan said:


> This hobby isn't forgiving on the pocketbook, is it?


True, but I don't really buy everything at one time. I just buy things one at a time. I'm also ready for my promotion for assistant manager at Wal-Mart. I'll definitely be making way more $$$$ lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Got plants planted yet? lol


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I got my plants and calling off of work tonight lol. They must of shipped my plants during Saturday, because they are closed on a Sunday and Monday. Anyway I had a extremely hard time planting my HC (dwarf baby tears). I'm very glad I had ADA aquasoil, it made it super easy on planting. I really didn't use 2 species of plants, so I'm giving them away to my LFS tomorrow. It's only day 1, so looking at 90 days before everything takes over. I'm disappointed on how they gave me the moss in the picture, but I'm sure I can grow it out very well. Here are pictures hope you guys like it. Oh BTW, the plants I got from Tropica were super healthy.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Your tank is GORGEOUS!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow!!!! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

This is more than way cool! Nice job! The sun in the background is incredible


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I had a great experience with Tropica plants and The Green Machine with there customer service. As of now, I'm blasting CO2 in this tank and in about 3 or maybe 2 months I'll throw in some Amano shrimp and 3 otos for the clean up crew.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Gorgeous tank Tony. I wish I had your eye for design. I'm happy with my own Betta tank because I was going for the lost Zen Secret Garden look. I love your structured design though.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone can aquascape a tank. It just takes time, research, and techniques. The biggest rule of thumb is to create a natural environment. I just get inspired by nature it self by walking in the woods or looking at nature photos on Google images.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Anyone can aquascape a tank. It just takes time, research, and techniques. The biggest rule of thumb is to create a natural environment. I just get inspired by nature it self by walking in the woods or looking at nature photos on Google images.


I am starting to look for something to do an aquascape; I am thinking I would love to do Deception Pass, or the Island on the lake out back (we live on an island with an island on it...natives say it is the only one in the world). I got a new camera just for taking pics


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I know a little trick to make water underwater lol. Use the glass on the bottom of the tank to make it look like water.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

Well since I live in flat treeless country, I can do a desert. Sand, a few rocks and deadwood. Yep I can do that. (I'm being funny here - I envy other parts of the country that have trees, hills, streams and things that grow.) LOL!!

Tony's tank is still beautiful.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I know a little trick to make water underwater lol. Use the glass on the bottom of the tank to make it look like water.


Awesome! I thought about using colored paper on the bottom of the tank too so I can get the color right.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

hestersu said:


> Well since I live in flat treeless country, I can do a desert. Sand, a few rocks and deadwood. Yep I can do that. (I'm being funny here - I envy other parts of the country that have trees, hills, streams and things that grow.) LOL!!
> 
> Tony's tank is still beautiful.


Check out James's Arizona desert scape on The Green Machine youtube channel. You can also look at other aquascapes or use Google images for nature pictures.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Besides a update on my new tank. I have a update on my Endler/Guppy fry. It's official I have hybrid breeds, but I am not disappointed or was I trying to breed hybrids. I can actually tell the difference in gender with some of the fry now and I'm amazed on the colors of the males. Some are still young and I only lost about 5 fry in the month of September. I can't take any good photos of the males, because they are so freaking fast. One of the males is tiger stripe with yellow colors, while the others look like regular black bar Endler colors with guppy tails. One of them is very interesting, he is all bright blue with a orange tail. I'm very happy how this is turning out so far. I never saw my self breeding fish and I know guppies or any livebearer fish is easy to breed. It's just very pleasing to watch something grow. He is some bad photos I took, it's the best I could do lol.


----------



## hestersu (Sep 28, 2014)

I watched the James Findley video. Amazing stuff. Thanks!


----------



## niQ (May 28, 2014)

Ur aquascape turned out beautifully tony, good work


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

@ niQ thanks!
@ hestersu no problem, I'm glad the video helped.

Thinking of a few ideas for my 65g ADA tank. One of my idea's, is to use a giant log as a center piece. I drew a garbage picture of it, but I hope you guys get the idea. I can make it look like a giant tree. I might use micro swords as a carpet for this one and Anubias nana 'Petite' as the leaves of the tree. I would need a lot I mean a lot of Anubias nana 'Petite' for this scape. Here is the log and drawing I made. I have aquascape inside my head and excuse the drawing.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> @ niQ thanks!
> @ hestersu no problem, I'm glad the video helped.
> 
> Thinking of a few ideas for my 65g ADA tank. One of my idea's, is to use a giant log as a center piece. I drew a garbage picture of it, but I hope you guys get the idea. I can make it look like a giant tree. I might use micro swords as a carpet for this one and Anubias nana 'Petite' as the leaves of the tree. I would need a lot I mean a lot of Anubias nana 'Petite' for this scape. Here is the log and drawing I made. I have aquascape inside my head and excuse the drawing.


This is an awesome piece of wood for anubias! Are you planning any other kind of plants?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> I got my plants and calling off of work tonight lol. They must of shipped my plants during Saturday, because they are closed on a Sunday and Monday. Anyway I had a extremely hard time planting my HC (dwarf baby tears). I'm very glad I had ADA aquasoil, it made it super easy on planting. I really didn't use 2 species of plants, so I'm giving them away to my LFS tomorrow. It's only day 1, so looking at 90 days before everything takes over. I'm disappointed on how they gave me the moss in the picture, but I'm sure I can grow it out very well. Here are pictures hope you guys like it. Oh BTW, the plants I got from Tropica were super healthy.


Do we get to see an update pic on this soon?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> Do we get to see an update pic on this soon?


Of course, but much hasn't changed in few days. HC I noticed is starting to pearl more often now. So that's a good sign.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

The HC, ricca, and dwarf hair grass is starting to spend out very well. I actually had to trim the HC, because it wanted to carpet over my rock path I made. The lighting and CO2 is perfect right now and the plants are pearling. Ammonia is still high, sitting at 4ppm. PH dropped a lot, sitting at 6.3. The stainless steel mesh/moss I got is growing pretty quick. I was surprised, because it's a slow grower. I think it's because I gave it high light, CO2, and the right amount of fertilizer. I give it 2 months before I start placing the moss on the stones. As of how it looks, I'm quite happy with the look. It's a simple scape, only using 5 species of plants, compare to my 37g which has 10 or 12 different plants. I figured small variety of plants = more. It doesn't look like a cluster F*€£ lol. I can't wait to start on my next project. This one is gonna be huge, i promise you that.


----------



## dropped (Aug 29, 2014)

Can i ask why you didnt continue to use clear tubing?

Does the green hide something?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

dropped said:


> Can i ask why you didnt continue to use clear tubing?
> 
> Does the green hide something?


No not really, I could have went with clear. I went with green, because it's one of my favorite colors.


----------



## dropped (Aug 29, 2014)

Fair enough, just thought seen as you were going "ADA style" clear would have been a bit more seamless. 

Looks great though, how brutal can you be with that hair grass? how short can you go?


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Very true with ADA style. Only thing that is ADA is the soil and glass tank. Everything else is from the UK (CO2ART company) and China. Even the lights I'm using is not ADA. It's actually BuildMyLED ( Austin, TX). 

As for the dwarf hair grass, it's supposably a new smaller species called Eleocharis sp. 'mini from Tropica. In a few days I'll start chopping it down, so it could spend out more.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I just love this tank!! What is the "recipe" to get the plants to pearl? I get a lil going, but not much.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Strong lighting and CO2. To me if plants are growing and not pearling, it's still a good thing. I just love watching the oxygen bubbles form and rise to the top.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Strong lighting and CO2. To me if plants are growing and not pearling, it's still a good thing. I just love watching the oxygen bubbles form and rise to the top.



The oxygen bubbles are the most awesome part, along with the plants and fish - lol!

I'm getting there then  I added the Finnex Ray for 3 hours a day, and the ludwigia rubin has really reddened up, but now I got a lil hair algae, and a spot in the staurogynes that has died off  Think I should turn up the co2 a bit?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So beautiful!! I cant wait for the finished product!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm just absolutely in love with that tank, omg.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> The oxygen bubbles are the most awesome part, along with the plants and fish - lol!
> 
> I'm getting there then  I added the Finnex Ray for 3 hours a day, and the ludwigia rubin has really reddened up, but now I got a lil hair algae, and a spot in the staurogynes that has died off  Think I should turn up the co2 a bit?


Hair algae can be cause by leaving the lights on to long. Staurogyne might be still adjusting to it's new environment. Turing up the CO2 depends on the lighting. Mine is set by 32ppm, which is a little over board, but it's not overkill. I'm still in the green and my lighting is a little strong. If you can see in the picture I'm still using a CFL bulb pointing in the back on top of the dwarf hair grass. Reason be, the BuildMyLED was kind of washing out the colors and that giant stone is blocking a little bit of light by the LEDs.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Quick update on my fry. It's been a half of month and zero death's so far. I have some healthy fish and some are forming beautiful colors. I think I did a good job keeping them in a 2.5g tank with tons of plants and a sponge filter. Instead of buying new fish, I think I'll take all the colorful males and put them in my 7.2g tank. The rest are going in my 100g .I'm feeding them tons of brime shrimp twice a day and some flake food once. About 50% WC every other day. This one is my favorite so far in this picture.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I just read through all 19 pages of this thread. It was an enjoyable read, thank you for that.

You went all out on this tank. You must be approaching the 1000$ mark by now. ADA, BML, Tropica are not exactly affordable for the part time hobbyists. I'm surprised at the amount of items you needed shipped. You must not live in an area with a lot of good aquarium shops.

Keep up the good work. I will be following your updates.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

It's about $700 not including a canister filter and CO2 system, since I had extra all ready. In New Orleans planted tanks are not popular. Everything down here is about having huge cichlids. The Green Machine and Takashi Amano videos helped me with inspiration and tips on aquascaping. I research a lot of different plant species on different forums and learning the care they need.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Tony2632 said:


> So I found out you can use window film on a aquarium. I'm using the frost look window film which looks awesome so far...


What is window film? It looks nice.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

It's a window tint you can get from Lowe's or Home Depot. I use the frost look.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I've always thought about tinting my aquarium. Is it difficult and permanent? It would be awesome if there was a product link online just so I know what to look for. Hardware stores are big and I can never find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Link is here http://m.lowes.com/pd/GILA-48-in-W-x-78-in-L-Frosted-PrivacyDecorative-Adhesive-Window-Film/1103227. It's easy to put on after the 2nd or 3rd try and It's not permanent. Reason why I use it, because I use it as back lighting. I can use any color I want. Here is a picture of orange and white. I would show you blue, but I lost the bulb lol.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Update on the 7.2g. I took out 1 of my Amano shrimp from my 37g and placed him in my 7.2g. It's been a day so far and he's still alive. I check the ammonia, well ammonium, since my PH is 6.6 or lower range. Anyway It was reading 1.0ppm. Last week it reading 8.0ppm, so I guess it's cycling. I'm seeing signs of nitrite and nitrates. If the shrimp lives for a week, I'll get some yellow or blue rili shrimp and in a month I'll order about 7 or 8 neon yellow rasbora.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Can't wait for next Saturday November 1st. I'm gonna party so hard from 12pm to 6am lol. VooDoo festival and the after party is gonna be rocking hard this year. I could really use the free time, because work is so stressful and being at home is no better. My wife and I are all ways side by side, so I'm going by my self with a few friends. My favorite DJs are coming through New Orleans this year, so I'm quite happy. If some of you don't know, I love Electronic music. DJs I'm gonna go see are Flux Pavillion, Skrillex, Thomas Newton, and R3hab. I'll go see 30 seconds to Mars for a half hour, since Skrillex is playing at the same time. This will be the first time I went out since July, so I'm going all out and I'll make sure I won't get into too much trouble lol.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Link is here http://m.lowes.com/pd/GILA-48-in-W-x-78-in-L-Frosted-PrivacyDecorative-Adhesive-Window-Film/1103227. It's easy to put on after the 2nd or 3rd try and It's not permanent. Reason why I use it, because I use it as back lighting. I can use any color I want. Here is a picture of orange and white. I would show you blue, but I lost the bulb lol.


So that's how you do that! I need to do something to the background on my 20g when I move it. Where do you buy the adhesive? Any special type of light?


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony2632 said:


> Can't wait for next Saturday November 1st. I'm gonna party so hard from 12pm to 6am lol. VooDoo festival and the after party is gonna be rocking hard this year. I could really use the free time, because work is so stressful and being at home is no better. My wife and I are all ways side by side, so I'm going by my self with a few friends. My favorite DJs are coming through New Orleans this year, so I'm quite happy. If some of you don't know, I love Electronic music. DJs I'm gonna go see are Flux Pavillion, Skrillex, Thomas Newton, and R3hab. I'll go see 30 seconds to Mars for a half hour, since Skrillex is playing at the same time. This will be the first time I went out since July, so I'm going all out and I'll make sure I won't get into too much trouble lol.


Sound like a whole lot of fun; my bosses and a couple friends all have great stories of their partying in New Orleans! Will the wife come get ya if ya get in trouble? lol


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> So that's how you do that! I need to do something to the background on my 20g when I move it. Where do you buy the adhesive? Any special type of light?


I got frost tint from Lowe's and I use any type of fluorescent Color bulb.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Islandgaliam said:


> Sound like a whole lot of fun; my bosses and a couple friends all have great stories of their partying in New Orleans! Will the wife come get ya if ya get in trouble? lol


Yeah, the live music and alcohol is the only thing we got going in New Orleans. To be honest I hate living down here. As for my wife we are kind of taking a break from each other, so no the wife isn't gonna get me out of trouble lol. My life has completely went to ****s as of now and flirting and talking with different women is not making me feel any better. I really miss my wife and I hope things get better between us.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

My last post on the betta forums as of now. I lost my last betta a few days ago. My heater malfunction and toasted the poor guy. I'm not quitting the hobby and my life isn't really going well. I'm still gonna do my new project in February. I might be back on the forums in the spring. As of now I had a great time on these forums and the people I met so far. I wish everyone well and thanks for the information and knowledge everyone shared. 

Thank you and adios amigos lol.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

awe im sorry for your loss! poor guy!
i hope things start going better for you!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry for your loss... :c Best of luck to you!


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear all this...the best of luck to you! Keep you chin up...things will get better  And thanks so much for all your help with my aquatic adventure here...my tanks are now thriving, not dying!


----------

